# Bees don't seem to like this plant, but butterflies love it. What is it?



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

It gives me the "Invalid attachment" notice, Gypsi...

Ed


----------



## Viking350 (Jul 30, 2011)

The attachment hasn't been approved by the site admin yet. I don't believe it is anything Gypsi can control.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

in due time it should get approved. In the meantime, it grows like mint and has little spiky lavender blooms, yellow green soft foilage.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

It's Blue Mistflower (Conoclinium coelestinum). I fav of lots of insects!


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

thank you! Any idea why the bees are on watermelon instead? not that I want them to neglect my melons...

Gypsi


----------



## Intheswamp (Jul 5, 2011)

Maybe they just like the melons better?

Ed


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

Maybe they are living in the melons. One bee sure didn't like me weeding them today. Investigation when I get a few minutes from some other dimension....


----------



## CoyoteMoss (Oct 3, 2011)

I didn't know what it was until now. Thanks Wallibee. I have this coming up in my back yard and in what seems to be random places each year. Once I see it, I stop mowing that spot. Like the plant and flowers, but never seen any insects on it. Blooms late summer.


----------



## Duboisi (Oct 7, 2009)

Butterflies tend to have longer tongues than bees, maybee their tongues are just to short to reach the nectar?


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I think it is AGERATUM (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ageratum) Horses will not eat it, cattle if they have nothing better BUT bees love it - they bring home a greyish pollen and it flowers most of the year. In the south of Australia it is sold as an ornamental here it is considered weed.


----------



## Gypsi (Mar 27, 2011)

After the butterflies all flew south, and my other blooms were diminishing, I finally started seeing feral bees on the flower. It was so covered with monarchs I guess they couldn't get to the blooms for awhile there.


----------

